
Ask HN: Why do we not have a “data.gov” with all analytics against, say, the GAO - samstave
We need a real time &quot;looker&quot; type BI tool that ANY taxpayer can peer into the spendings of our government.<p>PERIOD.<p>If you disagree, change my view.
======
catacombs
I agree.

While this would be a useful tool for the public, the representatives said
public elected might not like the extra scrutiny. Thus, they slash budgets,
put up roadblocks and erect other red-tape hindrances that make something like
this difficult to implement.

One solution is putting into office people who support transparency in
government.

